# Removing henna



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2007)

Hello girlies (and boys)

I recently went overseas, and while there, I got a henna design on the back of my hand. Now I'm back home and all the henna has worn off, except for on my nails. It looks really weird, and I'd like to get it off. Any ideas?

I don't think nail polish remover will work - it's sunk right into the skin type thing.

I hope I don't have to wait til it grows out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 2, 2007)

As the skin absorbs and reacts with the henna powder, the skin is actually stained for a period of up to 4 weeks. Because henna is a natural stain, it can't be rubbed off or removed with soap and water. The dye, which is permanent on fabric or wood as well, lingers anywhere from 2-12 weeks on skin, depending upon the quality of the henna and its reaction with each individual's skin.

lol, I had a friend do henna on my hand before and I literally had to wait a lil over a month for my nails to grow out. To hide the orangey color of my nails from the henna, I'd just paint over them with my nail polish, so it won't show. Now I know not to stain my nails with henna anymore. heh  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the information Angie. The only thing I could think of was bleach! LOL! And that would be really harsh on your hands!


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 2, 2007)

Haha, yea...I was thinking bleach at the time, but I rather wait til it grows out then possibly have the bleach damage the nail or make it brittle in any way.

Hmmm, I did use a nail filer/buffer to try to lighten the pigmentation on the nails. It helps a little by making it slightly lighter, but that's the best it'll do  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 2, 2007)

damn... mine is dark dark brown... it's been on about 2 weeks, but it's still chocolate coloured. I have a manicure voucher that I wanted to use, but I was worried it would show through the polish, and then I would have wasted the voucher?? what do you think? does it cover up easily with polish?

It's pretty dark. Thanks for the advice so far  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## blueangel1023 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dark brown...wow, they must've left the henna on your nails for a long time! lol, mine was only a dark orange which later became a lighter orange after I used a nail filing block on my nails. Since my stain wasn't that dark, I was able to use any dark color polish to hide it. Since yours is a chocolate color...maybe some sort of brown polish might be able to hide it or at least blend in with it?

You could possibly test out the result of how the nail polish looks over your nail. To see whether it would give the full coverage, so then it wouldn't be a complete waste of the voucher. Or you could possibly ask the manicurist at the salon themselves before doing anything. They might know more than both of us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## raskey (Feb 2, 2007)

hey its only depending upon your nail growth.... it will lighten by washing your hands... but take to much time...

dont u use nail polish... thts good option... can use any dark color that can cover it up... apply 3 layers...

wile using light color use shade tht mix well with henna color...


----------



## katrosier (Feb 2, 2007)

Henna on nails is a permenant stain. All you can do is wait for it to grow it .


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 4, 2007)

I guess I'll try nail polish. I just hate dark colours on my nails, they're short, so it makes them look so stumpy!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I guess I will give them a scrub and try a few coats of nail polish while I wait for them to grow out  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Feb 4, 2007)

wiping it with lemon juice might help to lighten it.


----------



## LilDee (Feb 4, 2007)

I actually like bold colors on shorter nails  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leza1121 (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi,

How about a nice eggplant color on your nails? It will definitely hide the brown staining.


----------



## chocobon (Feb 5, 2007)

You'll have to wait until ur nails grow,u can use nail growth stimulators and paint ur nails meanwhile


----------



## SwtValina (Feb 5, 2007)

Did you try rubbing alcohol? Actually dil;uted bleach might not be a bad idea. I have a friend who eats a lot of indian food which stains nails a yucky yellow tint so once a month she mixes a bit (tiny tiny amount) with water and soaks them for like 5 minutes. Her nails are still strong so maybe give it a try. At the very least the will be less dark.


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 5, 2007)

Just like on the hair it can't be removed from the skin. Just has to fade out.


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 7, 2007)

lol I will give the bleach a try I guess, As for painting them, I would give darker colours a second chance to be a part of my life, LOL but I think my work has restrictions  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> EVERYONE is conspiring agaaainst me! haha!

thanks for all your advice though guys


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 17, 2007)

just an update: I bought a good buffer and the marks came right off. Nothing else seemed to work. Then because my nails feel a bit thin, I got some 'weak nails' nail stuff by sally hansen to strengthen them up  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Nox (Feb 17, 2007)

Oh that's good! You're smart to use the nail strengthener. Layer that stuff on!


----------



## pinksugar (Feb 21, 2007)

now the only problem is that because they're buffed, the nail polish just peels right off  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Oh well..


----------



## Momo (Feb 22, 2007)

Im relieved to hear you did not use bleach


----------

